# Dry Flies



## This child (Feb 5, 2022)

Canon EOS T5    Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro


----------



## This child (Feb 5, 2022)

Canon EOS T5  Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2022)

This child said:


> View attachment 253483
> 
> Canon EOS T5  Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro


Did you make this fly yourself?


----------



## This child (Feb 6, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Did you make this fly yourself?


No. It belonged to my father. It was purchased. Dates back to the 1940's.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice.  I've got a couple on my flickr pages


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

